# Lovely Little Bunnies and All the Rest



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 4, 2012)

I take care of more than 2 dozen animals here. I live for my rabbits and the joy they bring to my life.

I have four rabbits(and will have a lot more soon). My two girls are Dasiy and Galilee both are due to have kits in about two weeks. My boys are Serendipity and Oreo.




This is Seredipity. He was my third rabbit.




Here is Oreo. I bought him with his sister shortly after I got Serendipity.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here are my two mama's. Dasiy and Galilee.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 4, 2012)

aawwww, how cute


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 4, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous bunnies. I love Galilee's coloring. 

Wishing both Moms easy deliveries and healthy kits. Please let us know how they do! 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2012)

Soooooooooooo Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 5, 2012)

They're very beautiful girls


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 7, 2012)

I will be sure to keep you in the girls once the kitss are born. They are both due around the same time. They both are most likely going to have larger litters due to the fact they were with the buck overnight. Will most new pictures soon.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 9, 2012)

Here are some more recent photos. I upload some pictures of there shed and them playing.




















The boys havent change much in the past years. Galilee(Grey) was sunbleached at a young age and got burt brown. It sucked because she also lost her violet coloring-I do miss my purple bunny- She now is all grey. When Dasiy was little she had no grey on her ears or nose. Know it is very noticible. I love how they change so much in such a short time.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing the pics. They are such lovely bunnies. 

Know what you mean when their coats changes. Sometimes you miss what color they were when you first get them, but sometimes their colors just come out so much better as they get older. 

Look forward to hearing how the Moms are doing. Hoping for easy deliveries and healthy kits. 

K


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 10, 2012)

I used to live in clarksville for about 5 years. My exhusband was military so we lived on base and then off right outside of gate 5 on audrea lane, that road behind that weird black and white log cabin barber shop. 

Anywho your bunnies are adorable!!


----------



## Samara (Jun 10, 2012)

So cute! I can't wait to see baby pictures


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 10, 2012)

Something came up today. Sombody offered a Rex rabbit that they have to rehome. Here comes with his cage that is a decent size. Is not neutered. My mom want to get him but I don't feel comfortable with it due to the fact I am excpecting 2 litters soon. And my mom would also want to keep one of the kits. What do you suggest I do? Thanks


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 10, 2012)

Follow your heart. We don't take in any that haven't been neutered. Don't care if they're not broken, we still want them fixed!


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 10, 2012)

Dasiy has become very grouchy the past 2 weeks. Whenever I clean her cage or feed her she grunts. And sends a very clear message-"LEAVE ME ALONE!" Today when I was giving her diner she bit me. She has never bit me before. I reached in her cage to put her grass, dandelion greens in and she lunged. Hopefully she has her kits and returns to normal after shes spayed.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jun 10, 2012)

I've read many a thread about sweet does turning grumpy when pregnant. But after it's all over, they become themselves again. Just bear with her. 

K


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 11, 2012)

This is a picture of Dasiy and Oreo the first week we brought them home. They were two peas in a pod or to peas in a litter box. They enjoyed sleeping in it till they got too big to squeeze in it together.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 21, 2012)

The girls are busy nest making. I can excpext to see kits in a few days. I will update pictures as soon as possible.


----------



## Mattiegabco1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Serendipity is such a beautiful bunny. I love the color of his fur. I hope you will post pictures when the kits are born!


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 23, 2012)

Galilees kits were born early this morning or late last night. Head count of 6, 3 dark ones 3 pink with black spots. Mom is doing very well. She did a great job with the nest. I will upload pics. tomorrow because i dont want to disturb them again.

Daisy should have hers by tomorrow. She hasent pulled fur yet but she should soon.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 24, 2012)

Here is Galilees litter , all are still beautiful and healthy.

Also Daisy had her birth last night. She has eight little squirmies. She didn't have them in the littter box so they were all over the cage. I placed them all in the nest box and Daisy seemed pleased. I will post pictures of Daisy litter tonight.

Idon't no how I am going to find homes for 14 babies.


----------



## Little_LongEared_Lover2931 (Jun 25, 2012)

Unfortunatly two of Galilees kits aren't feeding well.One isvery skinny, but by holding the doe upside down and let him suckle for a bit longer, he has a bigger bellie but is still the skiniest of the 6. I will post pictures and hopefully when I do he will have a plump bellie.
The other kit is the smallest, he is nice and round but he is a lot smaller then his litter mate.
Daisys litter is doing well.


----------

